
Show HN: [Python] Evolve expressions to generate target number - jaybosamiya
https://github.com/jaybosamiya/Genetic-Expression-Generator
======
jaybosamiya
Author here. Got original idea for this from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10358648](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10358648)

